# Frame Ready?? 50 Dollar Filly



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

LOVE this!!! Very pretty photo! And only 50 bucks?! That is the steal of the century!!


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

I know!! And she is one of the calmest colts I've started. 25 rides and not a mistake yet!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Definitely a keeper.... smart, calm, and a dandy to look at too! :thumbsup: She's got a BEAUTIFUL head!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how does she ride? (and yes, nice photo.)


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Really laid back and quiet, I've moved her to a bosal and shes coming along really nice in her handle. I roped a couple head and doctored and she didnt blink an eye.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought I'd share a full profile picture. She's a little lanky, but shes filling out. Going to be one of those big-boned old time looking saddle horses I think


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm totally DROOLING over her. Just sayin. She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I was very proud of the hubby for bringing her home!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful!! :smile:


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Everybody!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

tell me about that saddle. looks like a reall good one.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I want that saddle!!!!!  Now, if it only has a 7 1/4" gullet we shall be good to go!! LoL She is beautiful.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

That saddle has quite the story actually! Out of all my saddle it has to be my favorite. A very close old cowboy friend of mine made it for himself many years ago. I begged him and begged him to let me buy it, but he refused. A couple years ago, due to failing health and not being able to ride, he tragically killed himself. And he willed that saddle to me. Its a 15.5 inch built on a hercules wade tree with a 4x4 inch post horn. Not the prettiest, but the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned. and very close to the heart!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can see why you'd like it. looks to have a great , low center of balance and a good seat. I wish you a long life, but just in case, could you remember me in YOUR will? (hint)


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha I'll keep you in mind!!  Yeah its a great saddle, and not lying, I've ridden tons of rank horses, and after getting bucked off a few in other saddles, I ride everything green in it, never been bucked out of it yet. Either its built right or the Old Cowboy upstairs is watching over me, lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

shes absolutely a stunner! and a steal!


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous girl! And wow talk about getting a heck of a deal on her too! lol The first picture you posted is frame worthy IMO.  Look forward to seeing more pictures of her  Oh btw...whats her name?


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> I know!! And she is one of the calmest colts I've started. 25 rides and not a mistake yet!



She can not be a colt, a colt is a male.

Other than that beautiful!


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

cowgirlup24 said:


> Wow what a gorgeous girl! And wow talk about getting a heck of a deal on her too! lol The first picture you posted is frame worthy IMO.  Look forward to seeing more pictures of her  Oh btw...whats her name?


Her names Little Blackie, like off True Grit lol  I know, not very original.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Breella said:


> She can not be a colt, a colt is a male.
> 
> Other than that beautiful!


Well where I'm from, any horse under the age of four is universaly referred to a colt. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok the picture is wonderful, the filly was only $50, the saddle came from a great friend with a story. The picture seems like it was meant to be!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Breella said:


> She can not be a colt, a colt is a male.
> 
> Other than that beautiful!


Many people call fillies "colts". It was more of a universal word back in the day. Especially out west. Colts were colts...and fillies were colts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> Her names Little Blackie, like off True Grit lol  I know, not very original.



Ooo LOVE it and I love that movie so I think its a great name


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love that movie too!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Your first pic of her could almost be a painting!!! I had to double take!! She's beautiful! Sounds like a good one, for an awesome price!! Kudos!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That is a very nice girl...and a most excellent saddle. : )


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful horse, great saddle, and I love the 1st picture. Definitely frame worthy.
And yes "colts" is often used as a term for young horses hence the term "colt starting".


----------

